# First tortoise - Russian or Hermann's?



## MossCrossing (Jun 1, 2014)

In the next couple week I'll have to opportunity to get my first tortoise. Both are subadults (3-4") and captive bred, So which should I get?!

They'd be living primarily indoors, though I will have a small deck space and a big field near my apartment I can take em to soak up some rays during the 3 months of warm weather we actually get in Olympia.

I love the Hermann's shell, but the Russians are supposed to be so spunky. Though on the other hand I've heard the Russians need so much space that I think the Hermann's might be better suited to apartment life. I've also heard Hermann's are better suited to the cold-wet-temperate climate here (not sure how true that is).
And to top off all the indecision the Hermann's would cost an around $100 more than the Russian (Forgive me for being concerned about that, I'm a college student)

Heeeelp


----------



## Sheldon the russian tortoise (Jun 1, 2014)

I have a russian it is my first tortoise he is great he does have a spunky personality and is very active ...


----------



## dmmj (Jun 1, 2014)

I ind the russian to be more charming,of course the hermann keepers would disagree.I still say russian.


----------



## MossCrossing (Jun 1, 2014)

Russian: 2

Hermann's: 0!


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jun 1, 2014)

People who say Hermanns have less personality obviously haven't met my little guy....and not all Russians are spunky. Personality will vary from tort to tort. If you're leaning towards Hermanns, don't let that be the thing that stops you. I totally get being concerned about money, but this is a pet you'll likely have for the rest of your life. Don't let $100 be the thing that makes your decision for you. Save up longer if you need to, but don't let it stop you or influence your decision. $100 is nothing in the long run.

To me, it sounds like Hermanns is what you really want.


----------



## MossCrossing (Jun 2, 2014)

Hmm.
This is so difficult!
I'm certain I'd be happy with my choice whichever I got, but the initial decision is killing me.

I realize personality will vary with individuals, but does anyone have experience keeping both species? I'd be interested in how such a person might contrast the two


----------



## naturalman91 (Jun 2, 2014)

i say russians! that was my first tort


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Jun 2, 2014)

I have both. There is no wrong answer about which to get. Can you meet them (or a representative of the species) before you choose? Pick whichever lifts your heart more. 

I suspect that if you eventually want a breeding colony, RTs are easier to come by. 

Neither wants a cold wet environment, btw.


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Jun 2, 2014)

RTs are easier to come by, but harder to breed (to my understanding at least). Out of curiosity, MossCrossing, what is your source asking for a Hermanns? A $100 between that and a Russian seems unusual to me. You may be able to get a Hermanns cheaper elsewhere. We have a phenomenal breeder on the forums (I got mine from him). Check out gardenstatetortoise.com.

I haven't owned Russians, but I have cared for them. Honestly my Littlefoot is spunkier than those guys were. With how you normally see the two described, both are gregarious, friendly torts...russians being spunky and sassy, Hermanns are the same but slightly less in your face about it.


----------



## lismar79 (Jun 2, 2014)

I have both but my hermann is still new to me so is still shy. My russian was never ever shy & has fantastic attitude. Both need just as much room, I think. Watch out for the russians though they are fantastic escape artist!


----------



## MossCrossing (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, after thinking about it. Dreaming about it after I went to bed and then thinking about it more once I woke up, I think I've decided on getting a Hermann's 



StarSapphire22 said:


> RTs are easier to come by, but harder to breed (to my understanding at least). Out of curiosity, MossCrossing, what is your source asking for a Hermanns? A $100 between that and a Russian seems unusual to me. You may be able to get a Hermanns cheaper elsewhere. We have a phenomenal breeder on the forums (I got mine from him). Check out gardenstatetortoise.com.
> 
> I haven't owned Russians, but I have cared for them. Honestly my Littlefoot is spunkier than those guys were. With how you normally see the two described, both are gregarious, friendly torts...russians being spunky and sassy, Hermanns are the same but slightly less in your face about it.



StarSapphire, I was looking at: http://undergroundreptiles.com/shop/hermann-tortoises/
Wow, just checked out Gardenstatetortoise and they look fantastic! I'm definitely going to consider buying from there. I was originally planning on trying to get an adults rather than risk a hatchlings.. But maybe I'll have to reconsider




lismar79 said:


> I have both but my hermann is still new to me so is still shy. My russian was never ever shy & has fantastic attitude. Both need just as much room, I think. Watch out for the russians though they are fantastic escape artist!



Whoa, look at that little guy climb! Pretty athletic for a tort


----------

